# Do you HATE Zac Efron?



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

There was that other topic, so i made this to balance out the universe :r


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

YESSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

I WANNA KILL HIM SLOWLY PEEL HIS SKIN OFF AND POUR LEMON JUICE ALL OVER HIM


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2009)

Everyone vote all four


----------



## lucyprettyskye (Apr 19, 2009)

yes thank you i would vote he makes us die by looking at him aaaaaa sees photo *AAAAH IT BURNS* eeek


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

No he's sexaayy<3


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Everyone vote all four


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry Double post.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

No. But I hate you.


----------



## lucyprettyskye (Apr 19, 2009)

WE HATE ZACK GRR UGLY MAN LOL


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes!!

Hate Him!!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> No. But I hate you.


Why thank you 

The feeling is mutual ;P


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2009)

I WANT TO KILLLLLL HIMMM!!!!!
HIS FACE BURNS MY EYES!!


----------



## Kiley (Apr 19, 2009)

with a burning passion

THE BEST SONG EVA

It's to the tune of 7 Things by Miley Cyrus


Barf, barf, barf.
We really wanna say this, cuz at times we get so mad,
When we think about your blue tank top, and all the moles you had.
It was nasty, it was ghastly, we were trying really hard not to stare...
Now we're standing on the couch,
we are just about to vouch,
Your hair's a scare, you bear.
The 7 things we hate about you!!! The 7 things we hate about you!!! eew you!
Your songs are wrong, you wear a thong,
when you fart Nick and Joe dart. You make us puke,
you make us die, and we don't wonder why.... Your sideburns are way,
way too long, just know it's wrong!
On top of that your speaking is too slow.
And the 7th thing we hate the most that you do...
You make us hate you


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

lucyprettyskye said:
			
		

> WE HATE ZACK GRR UGLY MAN LOL


No he's hawt


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dylan said:
			
		

> I WANT TO KILLLLLL HIMMM!!!!!
> HIS FACE BURNS MY EYES!!


LOVEEEE your avi hon! XD


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

Dylan said:
			
		

> I WANT TO KILLLLLL HIMMM!!!!!
> HIS FACE BURNS MY EYES!!


I Lol'd at you'r avatar
<


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Dylan said:
			
		

> I WANT TO KILLLLLL HIMMM!!!!!
> HIS FACE BURNS MY EYES!!


I know where you sleep!!.. xD


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> No. But I hate you.


You, and Zac fail...


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

Where's the 'No' option?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

Dylan said:
			
		

> I WANT TO KILLLLLL HIMMM!!!!!
> HIS FACE BURNS MY EYES!!


I luv yer avi xP


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He only made that his avatar, 'cause he know's I love Zac Efron.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Where's the 'No' option?


EXACTLY.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Where's the 'No' option?


Where's the "no" option in the other thread?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

I selected all >=D


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly?


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> No he's sexaayy<3


So are you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point?

It's still an awesome avatar.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes he did, but I REALLY don't care. XD Zac Efron=FTL!


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

lol  /\


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

KEEP THE THREAD ALIIIIIIIVE!


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

THE POWER OF HELL COMPELLS HIM


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no im not xD
ahaha ur too funny


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kill him!!!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexier than him (Zac), that's fo sho


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

OK! Time to name singers that are better then Zac Efron!(There's alot so it should be easy.)

Kagamine Len! Not even human and is a better singer. That is sad


----------



## Ricano (Apr 19, 2009)

who doesnt...


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

Balance out lawl.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> who doesnt...


Sarah! o.e


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol :gyroiddance:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I hate him with a burning passion, just like I hate Miley Cirus(and Hannah Montana) and the Jonas Brothers, I mean seriously, they just suck!


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

Zac is teh sexy


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 19, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Yes, I hate him with a burning passion, just like I hate Miley Cirus(and Hannah Montana) and the Jonas Brothers, I mean seriously, they just suck!


U just read mah mind


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 19, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. GAH!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

shinobibeat said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pretty much hate any teenage stars that got fame from Disney. Watch the South Park episode about the Jonas Brothers if you have not.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

Indeed I do.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 19, 2009)

I HATE him!


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Zac is teh sexaay<33
You all are jellin arent youu!? xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Zac is teh sexaay<33
> You all are jellin arent youu!? xD


^^


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I have to fix everything?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite?


----------



## John102 (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't know, but I know how you feel.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine...Happeh nao?
Cuz ya know it's true


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

NOO ZAC IS SEXAAYYY!<33
xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, it makes perfect sense now


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 19, 2009)

I HATE HIM SOOO MUCH, my hated list: Hannah Montana (Miley Cyrus too)
                                                                  Edwerd Cullen (Twilight)
                                                                  Jonas Brothers
                                                                   Zac Efron
                                                                  Lady Gaga


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> NOO ZAC IS SEXAAYYY!<33
> xD


Yus. He is. <3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Spaghettionatree said:
			
		

> I LOVE HIM SOOO MUCH, my loved list:
> ZAC EFRON!!!


----------



## K-Dog (Apr 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Where's the 'No' option?


There is none. That's the beauty of this poll.

Why yes, I do hate him.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Hate List: Miley Cyrus, Jonas Bros and Zac Efron
Love List: Me, myself and I


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hate List: Miley Cyrus, Jonas Bros and Zac Efron
> Love List: ohdangitsgabby


(fixed) why that youu<3


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Spaghettionatree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! =D

@Draco: You don't love me?..  

Jk. xP


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Sorreh
Hate List: Miley Cyrus, Jonas Bros and Zac Efron
Love List: Me, myself and I Gabbeh, Sarah and ME!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME AGAIN!! xD


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Zac is teh sexaay<33
> You all are jellin arent youu!? xD


What do we need to be jealous of ._.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME! <3


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just Greedeh (;
Anywayz Sarah Filled in the gap


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed. 

I knew you were jellin


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Updated List:
Hate List: Miley Cyrus, Jonas Bros and Zac Efron
Love List: Gabbeh, Sarah and ME!


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't joking.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Updated List:
> Hate List: Miley Cyrus, Jonas Bros
> Love List: Gabbeh, Sarah, Zac Efron and ME!


Yay! <3


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

You know Gabby, why don't you go spam the Zac Efron loving thread?


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to sound like a stalker, but you really are pretty.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt sound stalker-ish.
I dont think im pretty but thank you<3

@watercat er whoever you are: I dont feel like it xP


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dun fix mah words, woman!


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 19, 2009)

He needs 2 fall off a cliff with sharp rox @ bottom


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

@Gabs and Sarah: Look at teh Siggie


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking bout? i didnt fix anything


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> @Gabs and Sarah: Look at teh Siggie


;D
I love it<3 lol


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would =3


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

Ugh. I need to find/make a Zac Efron Demotivational now.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> @Gabs and Sarah: Look at teh Siggie


Yay! =D
But you forgot someone.. <3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who might that be darlingg!? xDDDDD


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD thissssssssssss


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZAC EFRON!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoo
i knew it xDDD


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG, obsessed


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 19, 2009)

Too many ppl obsessed with him.
@Me: Uhno. I hate him with my soul.


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm<3


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

<333333333


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

life. Get one.


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

That was for you, you know.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> life. Get one.


Oh we have a life THANKYOUVERYMUCH


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

*points at member title*
x]


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> *points at member title*
> x]


ahahaa i love it <33


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

x]


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I HATE Zac Efron, I love Taylor Launter, I love Chace Crawford. Hate me for it I don't care. (


I knew you would come to your senses


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehheeeuuwww

GET AWAY FROM ME!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout YOU get away
thnxkbai


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..wow.
you wish nub.


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh? You were the one who posted.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You posted too


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I HATE HIM AND HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL IS GAY!!!!

*Throwing torches at Zac's house and having others helping him  :throwingrottenapples: !


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I HATE HIM AND HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL IS GAY!!!!
> 
> *Throwing torches at Zac's house and having others helping him  :throwingrottenapples: !


imma say this again.

He's sexaayy<33
xD


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure we all know.....


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohyus<3
Soo you kno he's sexayy too riight? xD


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a thread about HATING him. 
Therefore, i will participate.
I HATE HIM


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

I would laugh my butt off if Zac Efron joined TBT and found this thread and complained to Storm.  XD


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> I would laugh my butt off if Zac Efron joined TBT and found this thread and complained to Storm.  XD


*giggles*


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 19, 2009)

Zac Efron is a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.7.6* who *censored.3.0*s dead goats at night and sucks their nuts


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 19, 2009)

YES I WANT HIM TO DIE!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmm... I dislike him


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2009)

I hate him. I hate all the disney stars, They ruined Disney.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite?


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 19, 2009)

I really don't pay attention to him so I can't say I hate him.
But if he's a little disney dive he can go die


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmm....
Hate is a very strong wordd....
Hes sexyy tho xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> Hate is a very strong wordd....
> Hes sexyy tho xD


Dislike? Loathe? Abhorrence? Abomination? Antagonism? Detestation? Disgust? Ill will? Loathing?Nuisance? Object? Pain? Resentment?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

D:
Too many wordss!!
Wtf.
I havent even heard of most of those...


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> D:
> Too many wordss!!
> Wtf.
> I havent even heard of most of those...


...
oh
my


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> D:
> Too many wordss!!
> Wtf.
> I havent even heard of most of those...


I have.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does Abhorrence mean


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Havent you heard?
Im not that smart.... :veryhappy:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A strong feeling of extreme dislike, hate, or disgust.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was kidding because if you know what atleast one of those words mean then you know what the others Pretty well mean.

But thanks Anyway.  :veryhappy:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> D:
> Too many wordss!!
> Wtf.
> I havent even heard of most of those...


LMAOO
SAME HERE MISHIEE xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. But I'm sure someone else in this thread could use that bit of information.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...

You've never even _heard_ them?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could.
So thankyou  :veryhappy:


----------



## Nedrian (Apr 19, 2009)

i don't even know who he iiiiiiis... =*(


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> i don't even know who he iiiiiiis... =*(









Overrated Disney star gone big time.


----------



## JJH (Apr 19, 2009)

No, why should I hate him?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl, xD


----------



## Miranda (Apr 19, 2009)

He can burn.


----------



## alexandraa (Apr 20, 2009)

I WANT TO SHOT HIM!


----------



## JJH (Apr 20, 2009)

Seriously, unless I missed something, isn't he just doing what he's being paid for?

I hate his singing. I hate his acting. But do I hate him? No.


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Apr 20, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Zac Efron is a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.7.6* who *censored.3.0*s dead goats at night and sucks their nuts


Your just saying that because you are scared to admit you have sexy fantasies about him.


----------



## JJH (Apr 20, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Seriously, unless I missed something, isn't he just doing what he's being paid for?
> 
> I hate his singing. I hate his acting. But do I hate him? No.


answer plox


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2009)

With burning passion.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 20, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> He can burn.


umm..... u forogt the in a pot of boiling lava with sharks in it. .


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, we can't truly hate him without actually knowing him.

We can just hate his singing and acting.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 20, 2009)

not true, i hate his guts....... have u heard wat he did? (and his gf Vannessa?)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> not true, i hate his guts....... have u heard wat he did? (and his gf Vannessa?)


She sent him pictures?

So what?


----------



## Liv (Apr 20, 2009)

I wish on a shooting star that Zack Efron will be hit my a bus, fall off a water fall, be attacked by wild ratta crats(made up), be shipped to Iran, in three seconds for the rest of his scary disapointing life. HAVE A NICE DAY!!!!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 22, 2009)

i h8 him cos hes going out with venessa hudgens


----------



## SamXX (Apr 22, 2009)

Ugh he annoys me sooo much.
And LMAO at storm with his Do you Not care about Zac Efron poll


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

EDIT: I guess I can accept him. Darn you Sarah... Her "Zac-aroma" rubs off on me


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> EDIT: I guess I can accept him. Darn you Sarah... Her "Zac-aroma" rubs off on me


LOL
Dont forget gabby!!! xD


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> EDIT: I guess I can accept him. Darn you Sarah... Her "Zac-aroma" rubs off on me


no, dont go to the dark side!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we have cookies....

Eh. I just hate his singing.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are NEARLY as bad xD


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so do I. that lip-syncher!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's too late...ZACCY! <33


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAA xD
What happened to ur LOVED list MR!?!?!?!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Uhh...That's TOO dark......


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, i guess i'm gonna hafta kill you  nice knowing you Draco... *shoots*


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes turning into a fangirl! GET HIM


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Do it the fun way. *Lunges for neck*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

Come on guysss
I only like Zac b/c he's sexxaay<33 xD
Andd he's a good actor.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate him. >_>


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hub heres your criminal record for me:
Strangled x3
Locked in a cage x1
Shot me x5
Don't do anything else
@Gabbeh: I needed more people but no one volunteered


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well i hate him, like from a scale from one to ten my hatred is like, 4 or a 5. But not to hurt him like you guys wanta. Lol.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

@Draco : Soooo i should stilll be there!! hahaa

@Crassh : WTF xD lmao


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe... We'll see I can't be bothered atm xD


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hub heres your criminal record for me:
> Strangled x3
> Locked in a cage x1
> Shot me x5
> ...


....*Strangles*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone given a reason for hating him?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

Strangled...x4
etc xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Has anyone given a reason for hating him?


Nope 

Zac is sexaay<3 lol


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Strangled...x4
> etc xD


Eh. We're spamming. To general chat D.R.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay Batm-- I mean Hub!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

I....

HATE HIM!!!!

I mean he's a good actor but he's annoying cuz all the clothes that are good quality have his face on it >_<
It's like c'mon!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> I....
> 
> HATE HIM!!!!
> 
> ...


_All _ the clothes :|


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 22, 2009)

You guys have the worst reasons for hating someone. You don't even know him so how can you hate him?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You guys have the worst reasons for hating someone. You don't even know him so how can you hate him?


This


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You guys have the worst reasons for hating someone. You don't even know him so how can you hate him?


I guess in some ways, it's the fan girls that i find annoying... >.< which then leads to hatred against him :L


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... you hate me? )':


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. The fan girls.....Too many.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe... :r


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like Twilight!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the fandom is one of the main reasons why people hate it, but when you actually read the book(if you have an IQ of over 100) you can see how bad it REALLY is. Trust me.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats true.
I dont hate him really.. but when i see some girl wearing a Zac Efron shirt it's likee. wtf.
I mean i only think he's hot but it's not like i think about him 24/7

It's corrupting little girls too
This group of 6th graders at my school are hannah montana and zac efron crazy..
Yesturday on the bus my friend, Chris, stole this on girls hannah montana mirror
and this other girl's zac efron doll (wtf?!) and threw it to the back of the bus
& they're too scared to go back there b/c the "mean 8th graders" sit there xD
Soo they started to cry. (mean but totally hilarious if you knew how annoying they are xD)


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......No comment.


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 22, 2009)

It's not that I hate Efron, it's just that people make such a big deal about him >.<


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but it's not like their bullying girls that don't like Zac Efron or Hannah Montana. *cough, cough*<small><small><small><small><small>Twitards</small></small></small></small></small>*cough*


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this
I am emberresed to see my own gender acting stupid DX


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate him as much as I hated Tyeforce for getting the grawr fanclub closed.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I hate him as much as I hated Tyeforce for getting the grawr fanclub closed.


That's alotta hate!  :O


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 22, 2009)

I miss the grawr fan club ;[


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa John. xD


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I miss the grawr fan club ;[


good days, I was in the second one, the first one got closed too fast.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I miss the grawr fan club ;[


IT still lives on!


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you thinking what I'm thinking?

*thinking of making new grawr FC*


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still exists, just there's no thread and nobody uses the avatar anymore XD

*points at the bottom of my signature*


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, I'm gone for 5 minutes and people are plotting already?


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thread is locked though, I bet a lot more people ould do the stuff you mentioned if we made a new thread.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually i was gonna say through our sigs but okay! :r


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 22, 2009)

kinda but if you think about it, he is actually really smart because a lot of girls really like him and he is also making a lot of money!


----------



## Zac19 (Jun 16, 2009)

i chose (epic responce)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">None of th above if you guys dont like him then why make fun of hime its just cruel he is a good actor and singer and many people look up to him....he is my idol....you guys should follow this rule
if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

Zac19 said:
			
		

> i chose (epic responce)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">None of th above if you guys dont like him then why make fun of hime its just cruel he is a good actor and singer and many people look up to him....he is my idol....you guys should follow this rule
> if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all</div>


How about....you GTFO?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Zac19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD <3


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

who is bumping all of this crap?!


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate disney and all of the stars.


----------



## Clown Town (Jun 16, 2009)

Zac and Zac19 should not be on anything to do with real people... Zac fails and so does anyone that makes topics about loving, Licking (Lol), And making babies with him...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 16, 2009)

Zac19 said:
			
		

> i chose (epic responce)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">None of th above if you guys dont like him then why make fun of hime its just cruel he is a good actor and singer and many people look up to him....he is my idol....you guys should follow this rule
> if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all</div>


How about you learn to spell response first?

Oh, and his acting and singing suck.


----------



## Zac19 (Jun 17, 2009)

GFUSN!!!!!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

Zac19 said:
			
		

> GFUSN!!!!!!!


Your sig scares me. ;_;


----------

